# Cortisol, Stress And Body Fat



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

It seems that every time science uncovers some type of association between body fat and anything, opportunistic entrepreneurs are waiting in the shadows to create a product and a marketing campaign around it. They ride the wave into the multi millions, until the buzz dies down or until the Federal Trade Commission (FTC) sues and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

